# I'm Seeing (McCrainies) Red (Ribbon & Flake)



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm seeing red (McCrainies) thanks to Icehog3, aerochris and Old Sailor. In a complicated free advice, multi-national swap, roast, generous-give involving coffee for tobak I get a chance to try these oft-touted fine Virginias.

Until post puff reviews, thanks Tommo, aerochris and Old Sailor. Nice moves.

:hc

p

:tu


----------



## aerochris (Sep 28, 2005)

I love that stuff!!! I'm smoking a bowl of it right now. It's different than anything else I smoke. I sure hope you like it. Thank you for the trade. I'm afraid I accidently came out a long way on top of that deal....

Thanks to Icehog and Old Sailor! That is great stuff.


----------

